# My block is done!



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I got the call from VAC yesterday. "Blair, your stuff is ready." Woohoo!!!! For the record, here's what they did:

-Clean out the block (hot bath)
-Repaint it black
-Replace freeze plugs
-Check cylinders for taper/roundness, hone back to shape
-Check and rebuild all four connecting rods
-Balance connecting rods
-Clean pistons
-Check crankshaft for balance/straightness
-Install new crankshaft sprocket and woodruff keys

Apparently all four of the rods needed to be rebuilt, not just the one on cylinder #4. They were balanced to within 0.5 grams of each other, which is better than the factory spec. The cylinders were tapered a max of about 0.0015" (1.5 thousandths), so they were honed as much as possible without compromising a good seal with the stock size pistons and rings.

The bill was almost twice as high as I'd originally estimated  but I forgot to include block cleaning, painting, rebuilding three additional rods, and a new sprocket and woodruff keys. So the final price was actually pretty reasonable. I'll probably head up there on Friday to pick them up, and now I'm thinking of dropping off the head to get rebuilt. Using all original parts except for the valve guides, the price is actually more reasonable than I had feared. And a fresh head would really wake up the engine. And, if I do that, I will essentially have a brand-new engine when it's all back together, with all parts other than the machines ones being brand new. Hmmm.......


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Cool! So when's the car goign to be ready?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Cool! So when's the car goign to be ready?


 :fruit:

Wish I knew. With the bottom end parts back, I can start to put that together while waiting for the head work. The actual assembly process is not long, really. I may just take some time off and dedicate a couple of days to getting the major stuff done. My original estimate back in May was that I'd be done by the end of October, but now I think November is a better estimate. I hope I can get in some break-in time before the salt trucks come out this year.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> :fruit:
> 
> Wish I knew. With the bottom end parts back, I can start to put that together while waiting for the head work. The actual assembly process is not long, really. I may just take some time off and dedicate a couple of days to getting the major stuff done. My original estimate back in May was that I'd be done by the end of October, but now I think November is a better estimate. I hope I can get in some break-in time before the salt trucks come out this year.


Cool.

Let us know if you want help putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. Do you have a heater for your garage?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Cool.
> 
> Let us know if you want help putting Humpty Dumpty back together again. Do you have a heater for your garage?


 I do not have a heater for the garage. That would be a great thing to have. I almost bought one of those thingies that hooks up to a propane tank, but I stopped myself after wondering how well that would work in a room full of gasoline vapors and other very flammable things.

We will definitely have a get together soon. If nothing else, I think I will need help holding down the block as I tighten the crankshaft nut. Still no idea how I plan to do that.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Would my cordless impact wrench be of any use? Haven't had a chance to do anythign other than spin it in the air, but initial impressions are very positive.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Would my cordless impact wrench be of any use? Haven't had a chance to do anythign other than spin it in the air, but initial impressions are very positive.


It spins the air well?

Blair, probably the best thing to get is one (or more) of those electric oil radiator heaters. OTOH, since your garage is under your house, it probably doesn't get *that* cold in there. My in-house garage (thanks to the wonders of poor insulation) never gets below about 50 degrees, no matter how cold it is outside.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> It spins the air well?
> 
> Blair, probably the best thing to get is one (or more) of those electric oil radiator heaters. OTOH, since your garage is under your house, it probably doesn't get *that* cold in there. My in-house garage (thanks to the wonders of poor insulation) never gets below about 50 degrees, no matter how cold it is outside.


 That's a good idea -- I was thinking of one of those or one of those electric parabolic dish thingies. I know it doesn't get too cold in there; I never turned off my water spigot in the garage, and we stored bottled water all winter long last year with no problems. Still, with the garage door open for light, it might get a little chilly.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Would my cordless impact wrench be of any use? Haven't had a chance to do anythign other than spin it in the air, but initial impressions are very positive.


 Unfortunately no. The only non-hand tool that has touched my engine so far is an air-powered impact wrench, and I needed every one of its 600 ft-lbs of reverse torque for at least a minute before the crank nut finally came off.

Thankfully, the torque spec for that bad boy is "only" 317 ft-lbs. I bought a HF 3/4" drive torque wrench that measure 100-300. Because I could not find a 36mm socket in that drive size for less than an exorbitant amount, I found a 3/4 - 1/2 adapter for my 1/2" socket. I plan to set the wrench to 300, torque until it clicks, then push down on it a bit more. That was Don Fields's advice at SIGFest earlier this year.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well, I have a breaker bar and a four foot hollow iron bar, if you want to borrow those.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Parts are back and they look fantastic.    I can't believe how much nicer everything looks after a good cleaning. Pics later.

Unfortunately, when the head was being examined today, it was decided that the upper chain tensioner rail is not in good shape. The upper chain rail sells for about $250, and the lower (which is in similar conidtion) sells for $350. :bawling: Just add it to the bill, I guess.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Great news buddy. Things are comming along, and I don't think it will be possible to pull you out of tracks next season even after events are over 

I'd love to help as well, after all the help you provided. Let me know when, and I'll arrange things around hopefully and be there.

See you soon.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

If you're interested in seeing pics, I started a new thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=539544


----------

